# Engine dies



## s13drift (Sep 22, 2005)

i have had my 1990 240 for aboutm 2 1/2 months now. it has died about 4 times while i have been driving. once, when i was just driving, twice while stopping. and once while making a u-turn. it restarts right away and i can drive off. what can cause this?


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

The only thing that comes to mind is a bad battery connection, I had the same problem with mine, it had died on me while driving once and once when i just went to start it up, didn't have anything.


----------



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

Could be a loose wire or a short in the ignition system. I don't see how a battery could cause that problem. You can drive with a disconnected battery, you just can't start (unless you have a manual and are stopped on a steep hill). Accelerating or turning sharply, or just being on a bumpy road can cause loose or exposed wires to cross or seperate.

I had an 80something Corolla that would die like that, I just plugged the wire connectors back together and electrical taped them back together.


----------



## apex1717 (Sep 16, 2005)

313ryans said:


> Could be a loose wire or a short in the ignition system. I don't see how a battery could cause that problem. You can drive with a disconnected battery, you just can't start (unless you have a manual and are stopped on a steep hill). Accelerating or turning sharply, or just being on a bumpy road can cause loose or exposed wires to cross or seperate.
> 
> I had an 80something Corolla that would die like that, I just plugged the wire connectors back together and electrical taped them back together.


actually it can happen. My buddys car was dying on him every once in a while, we replaced the negative and positive connectors and now the problem is gone. There like two dollars a piece so its worth a try.


----------



## djandy (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't think the battery or lousy battery connections can make the car die. When it dies, does it stall or does the rpm go down all the way to 0? 
It might work if the engine was cold and it had a little idle that the extra charge on the alternator could cause the engine to die, obviously not the case...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Do you know if anyone has messed with the stock airbox? If you don't have the connection right, the maf sensor can't have a good reading thus causing the entire engine to mess up.


----------



## s13drift (Sep 22, 2005)

well today i switched out stock intake with an injen cold air. it happened again twice today. i figured out why but not sure how to fix it. when i brake fast or turn fast with the clutch in my rpms will go down below 500 causing me to stall. usually after my engine is warm i idle at like 1100 - 1250. but sometimes it drops down to 500 and slowly moves around between 500-1250. i dont no what is causing the non- consistent idle and really not sure why it drops below 500 to creat the stall. and ideas?


----------



## djandy (Aug 18, 2005)

The brakes are vaccum assisted, so there's probably alot of carbon build up in your intake, spray some intake cleaner in there... 

I might be wrong though... Which engine do you have? ka24e (sohc) ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

s13drift said:


> i have had my 1990 240 for aboutm 2 1/2 months now. it has died about 4 times while i have been driving. once, when i was just driving, twice while stopping. and once while making a u-turn. it restarts right away and i can drive off. what can cause this?


Several things to check:
1 - Check the A.A.C. valve and it's electrical connection which is part of the I.A.A. assembly.
2 - Check for dirt in the I.A.A. valve itself (idle adjusting screw).
3 - Check for proper fuel pressure.
4 - Check the O2 sensor.


----------

